# Tagless wholesale baby clothes?



## Shira (May 4, 2008)

I'm trying to find baby t-shirts that are tagless. I purchased some onesies from Broder Bros/Rabbit Skins and I couldn't take the tags off without ripping the shirts. Can anyone recommend a baby clothing wholesaler that sells clothing without tags, or tags that are easy to remove? Thanks in advance!


----------



## monkeyinadryer (Sep 29, 2006)

S&S activewear has an organic line called edun live. It's tagless. I think alstyle is going tear away tags on everything.

Andrea
Monkeyinadryer.com


----------



## shopaholic12 (May 10, 2008)

thanks! I was looking for this info, too. i'll keep you posted if i find anything else


----------



## Shira (May 4, 2008)

thanks!

do you want tagless so that you can put your own tags in? or so that you dont have a tag rubbing up against a babys back? i have heat transfer labels id like to put in and as a mom, i personally prefer tagless for my baby.


----------



## puddlefoot (Sep 18, 2007)

Fessler USA has the option of tag or tagless. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shira (May 4, 2008)

Thank you so much! I just checked out their website and they have eveyrthing I need! How do I go about ordering from them? Do you know how much basic onesies, etc cost through them and if there is a minimum order? Thanks in advance!


----------



## puddlefoot (Sep 18, 2007)

I would call Samantha Rodnick at 
1-800-253-2924 x 542 and she can answer all your questions. It looks like their standard onesies run from $4.00 to $4.45 if you order 5 dozen(600onesies). If you order less there is a 5% handling charge. All of their garments come in prepared for dye white and are not preshrunk. I hope this helps.


----------



## Shira (May 4, 2008)

thanks again!


----------



## rj77 (Sep 11, 2013)

Colored Organics has tear away tags along with tons of colors to choose from.


----------

